

Music Industry Wants to Block The Pirate Bay And 260 Additional Sites - derpenxyne
http://torrentfreak.com/music-biz-wants-to-block-pirate-bay-plus-260-additional-sites-130105/

======
drucken
Cat already out of the bag for those countries.

Arms race: legal vs technology - technology wins every time.

So, the question becomes to whom is your legal system ultimately beholden.

------
zxcdw
Music industry has to control the market or it will cripple itself
tremendously due to not being able to adapt to the changing environment. It's
only natural to defend your own grounds. Can't blame them, even though I
strongly disagree with them.

Technology is the future. The future is now. Sharing is caring. Sharing is
good.

~~~
clicks
The music industry is not going to cripple itself -- they still have control
over the strongest marketing avenues (and indeed you'll see that usually
what's breaking into Singles Chart in US, UK and elsewhere are records being
recorded, produced by major labels).

There was news this week about movie industry having its best year this year
for some time, I do not think the music industry is much different. It's doing
well and it'll continue to do well. It will change and adapt, as it's already
doing, but it'll be gradual change. I like your sentiments on 'sharing' and
technology in the end winning, but there is no significant evidence to think
that is how things will play out.

~~~
alexqgb
The record recently set by Hollywood did not pertain to the industry as a
whole (which is what you assert). It pertained only to box office revenue,
which is simply one source of income among many relied on by producers to
recoup the costs of their productions.

Moreover, the 'record' isn't really a record at all, in that it's measured in
dollars that haven't been adjusted for inflation. The moment you start
comparing apples and apples, it turns out that Hollywood's best year at the
box office was 2002.

As an aside, those familiar with the development of digital video, the
practice of DVD ripping, and the infrastructure for online exchange, will
recognize 2003 as the point where pirating movies switched from a theoretical
possibility to a technologically feasible proposition.

------
TommyDANGerous
Being able to easily distribute and share music can help artists in other ways
that can indirectly increase their income. Let's say someone illegally
downloaded an artist's music and liked it so much shared it with their
friends, then their friends share etc. I remember sometime ago a little girl
's house was raided because some anti-piracy commission used tax dollars to
have the police and swat team raid the girl's house because they believed or
caught her downloading this one artist's music illegally. The artist whom that
track belonged to was so embarrassed and felt so bad that this anti-piracy
commission took it so far, I don't think the artist even cared.

~~~
alexqgb
You may not realize you've just made an argument from anecdote, but you have,
and that represents a well-known logical fallacy. Moreover, this fallacy is
famously favored by those who don't mind being deceptive when they find that
facts, broadly speaking, are not on their side.

More on the error here, where it is referred to as "The demagogue's best
friend." <http://www.jampole.com/wordpress/?p=329>

Again, I'm not suggesting that you are a dishonest person, or that you are
deliberately obscuring the issue. I am simply noting that your approach (which
is a rhetorical failure) carries the additional fault of salubrious
associations.

------
steeve
Isn't there a way to remove sites like TPB with a completely decentralized
search tool??

I mean, now that we have magnets, the next step should be to decentralized
torrent listing altogether (on top of the existing DHT maybe??)

~~~
IheartApplesDix
Sure there's all sorts of alternatives but that's not the point of this
article or the outrage.

